# Yao Is Now The Only Center In The League That Averages 20 and 10!



## HoustonRockets87 (Nov 21, 2005)

20.8 points and 10.0 boards to be exact! I haven't heard anything from the haters in a long time. He had 32 and 13 tonight. I haven't heard people *****ing about Yao starting in the All-Star game over Camby in a while also.


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

thats cos hes so damn good


----------



## Pasha The Great (Apr 9, 2005)

hellz yea!


----------



## jworth (Feb 17, 2006)

Yao is representin'.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

> Yao Is Now The Only Center In The League That Averages 20 and 10!


for now


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

Yao could be so much better


----------



## i_like_the_hawks (Feb 2, 2006)

CbobbyB said:


> Yao could be so much better


Well you can always go back to that.

My friend used to be a big Yao hater. I was always like, bro listen, the guy has been in the league for 2 years, he is only getting better. He would alway be like yeah well he is so tall he should get every rebound. Shaq is so much better. He used to hate on Kobe all the time too. He gives Yao respect now in his third year though. Kobe's 81 made him stop hating Kobe so much this year too.


----------



## bronx43 (Dec 9, 2005)

CbobbyB said:


> Yao could be so much better


Ladies and gents, what you see above is a statement that is applicable to every single athlete that has ever existed in the history of space and time. Good luck and good night!


----------



## jworth (Feb 17, 2006)

Hey, maybe CbobbyB was just being optimistic about how much better Yao can get from where he is now and where that will take the Rockets.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Yao's great but CbobbyB's right, he can be so much better and he WILL be so much better. I had my doubts, but I once said Yao can be a MVP in this league once... and I stick by that now


----------



## Demiloy (Nov 4, 2005)

gio30584 said:


> for now


 So this is what the haters will be saying. Sheesh.


----------



## skykisser (Nov 10, 2005)

Congrats! you rock,Yao!!
will he ever get 25/15? we will see:wink:


----------



## Demiloy (Nov 4, 2005)

I'm satisfied with what he's averaging now. :wink:


----------



## skykisser (Nov 10, 2005)

Demiloy said:


> I'm satisfied with what he's averaging now. :wink:


I'm always greedy :biggrin:


----------



## Demiloy (Nov 4, 2005)

So are the haters...Tooooo greedy. Way too greedy.


----------



## hitokiri315 (Apr 30, 2004)

i have noticed how much more aggressive yao is and it is so awesome to be able to have yao take over games like he did last night against the blazers. He is defenitely worthy of the all star starters spot and probably first team all nba if the voters look at the numbers and not how much they hate on yao for not being american.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

> So this is what the haters will be saying. Sheesh. - Demiloy


So cuz i said "for now" automatically im a hater?

LOL

were talking about averages here. these stats can change in the next few games. who knows? maybe it can change for better or worse.

Shaq (for example) is avg. 19.7ppg 9.20rpg..and hes been playing alot better recently. If he keeps this up, he`ll avg. MORE than 20/10 pretty soon.

Thats why i said "for now"....cuz "for now" Yao is the only center avg 20/10. Im not hating on Yao.


----------



## Pasha The Great (Apr 9, 2005)

Thats what I thought you were trying to say.


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

Yao Mania said:


> Yao's great but CbobbyB's right, he can be so much better and he WILL be so much better. I had my doubts, but I once said Yao can be a MVP in this league once... and I stick by that now


Thank You :clap:


----------



## Artest (Mar 6, 2006)

HoustonRockets87 said:


> 20.8 points and 10.0 boards to be exact! I haven't heard anything from the haters in a long time. He had 32 and 13 tonight. I haven't heard people *****ing about Yao starting in the All-Star game over Camby in a while also.


hes a good player but if he wasnt soft he would be fantastic.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

gio30584 said:


> Shaq (for example) is avg. 19.7ppg 9.20rpg..and hes been playing alot better recently. If he keeps this up, he`ll avg. MORE than 20/10 pretty soon.


during february and march shaq is averaging 8.5 rebounds. if he keeps that up, he isn't getting close to 10 rebounds.


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

Artest said:


> hes a good player but if he wasnt soft he would be fantastic.


I don't know if this guy is serious or not, but that's the mindset that, IMO, will prevent Yao from getting much recognition for his defense. That soft reputation may well prevent him from ever being named to an All-Defense Team.


----------



## tang (Mar 1, 2006)

Artest said:


> hes a good player but if he wasnt soft he would be fantastic.


you can't really think of yao being soft.
he's not going to posterize every guy that defends him
his playing style is using his height and speed, not just strength
hes agressive, not soft


----------



## Demiloy (Nov 4, 2005)

gio30584 said:


> So cuz i said "for now" automatically im a hater?
> 
> LOL
> 
> ...


 Sorry, some people might say that in a bad way. You can never tell. Sorry for misinterpreting you.


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

Artest said:


> hes a good player but if he wasnt soft he would be fantastic.


In what way is he soft? Just because he plays a finesse game and doesn't elbow everyone out of the way like Shaq doesn't necessarily mean he's soft.


----------



## Demiloy (Nov 4, 2005)

Artest said:


> hes a good player but if he wasnt soft he would be fantastic.


 This is what's called ignorant.


----------



## jworth (Feb 17, 2006)

People call Yao soft because of his demeanor and personality. Similar to Duncan, that doesn't mean a thing. Ben Wallace may listen to K-Ci & JoJo and Boyz II Men pre-game while Isiah and Magic used to kiss but neither characteristic, that usually are defined as soft (latter: gay), make those guys soft. Just because Yao is a soft-spoken foreigner who expresses himself differently than an Allen Iverson or Manu doesn't mean he's soft.


----------

